# Lindall's Goatstead waiting thread



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

I am so excited to announce Juno is due 2/23. A mere two weeks away!!!! She is a beautiful cream and white Nigerian Dwarf who is bred to a gold and white buck Felix. Juno is 5 years old and 4 freshener. 2016 single doeling, 2015 twin buck and doe, 2014 single doeling.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Hazel is also due on 2/23. She is a cream and white also bred to Felix. She is six years old and a 5 freshener. 2016 triplets, 2 doelings and a buckling, 2015 triplets, two bucklings and a doeling, 2014 triplets two bucklings and a doeling, 2013 single doeling.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Anna is pure white and due to kid 3/1 and is also bred to Felix. She is a 2nd freshener. 2016 she had twins, a buckling and doeling. She was an awesome first time Mom.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Houdini is 5 years old and due to kid on 3/23. She is new to our little farm and this will be her first time kidding with us. She is a gorgeous tri color and is bred to our moon spotted gold and white blue eyed buck Fergie. Her previous owner said she has quads every year. She is a little on the shy side but is coming around nicely.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm addicted to waiting threads, lol. They are very pretty! Happy kidding! :baby:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

You have very pretty goats! :-D
Following!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute! Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for babies! I love the long legs on Houdini and Felix has the sweetest lil buck face EVER! ;-)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Only 2 more days until Juno and Hazel are due :fireworks: I took the week off from work this week so I could be here. I really hope they go this week. Juno has been staying put in her stall and barely ventures out, just to eat. Of coarse we still have 2 feet of snow on the ground so that could be why too. Both girls ligs feel softer compared to my other does but I have never been good at that piece, so it could be hopeful thinking. Hazel is has been really grouchy and pushing everyone around which is unusual for her.

My technique this year and every year has been to try to induce labor by staring at them and praying they give birth....grrrr. It never works. Every twitch, every sigh, every stretch, every moan I am convinced it's time. But alas hours go by and I am still sitting in the barn or glued to the barn cam.

Poor husband, he says he hates goat season. He says I get too obsessed. I am trying to get him to do labor drills with me but he says we've been doing this for 4 years and he doesn't need to do labor drills any more. I just wanna make sure he is on his feet and ready when the time comes  He admits he loves the babies but he says the stress leading up to the birthing is a bit much. He's a funny guy. I am lucky to have him. 4 years ago he was s city slicker, tattooed, biker who moved into the country with me. I think he still has a hard time explaining to his friends why we raise baby goats in our kitchen. But I have to say every time we go to a biker event the first thing every one asks us is how the goats are and when they can come and meet them.

Praying for babies soon


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! How are their udders?


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Their udders are both quite full but not strutted yet. I will try to snap some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Juno is very restless this morning, rubbing on the walls like a cat and skipped her grain. He udder is quite big but not hard. Do you think it will still be awhile?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Keep an eye on her ligaments and udder. We just never know . My doe Hope was due this Saturday. She kidded today. They love to keep us guessing.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Following


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news? I'm happy kidding season is over for me for now! Too stressful but it's so worth it!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Juno had twins boys tonight. The first one was breach and he was coming out with just one hoof, so I pushed him back in and found his other hoof and then he was born. They are doing great and so is Mom. I love our little babies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, they are so cute!!  Congrats!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute congrats


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Today Hazel had triplets. Two doelings and a buckling. I am a little worried about one of the doelings, she seems a little lethargic, and she was born with saggy ears, is this normal? I have never had one with saggy ears.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay for goats! Your posts crack me up. I use the same method for inducing goatie labor :lol: I've had a ND born with floppy ears before and they stand up in a day or 2. I hope your little one is OK!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome, congrats!!!! Super cute


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohh! They are so cute!! Congrats!!! :fireworks:

If the baby is being lethargic, one thing to look for is, make sure she is nursing and getting enough milk.

Good grief, they are SO adorable!!!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh my goodness!!!! They are all so cute!!!!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

I brought her in the house and warmed her up and gave her some colostrum. I put her back out with Mom and siblings and prayed for the best. This morning I got up and she was doing great and her ears are popping up too. I am so happy!!!! Thank you goatspot, I love this site. Sorry about the red eye. The camera and heat lamp don't bode well together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Houdini had twin boys!!! Both have bright blue eyes.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Princess had twin boys!!!! One has the sweetest doe eyes I have ever seen


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Clarinda have a boy and girl. The both was having a difficult time so he is a bottle baby now. He is doing great.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Anna had a boy and girl. They are so sweet.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable


----------

